# DISH Network(R) Introduces More Affordable Solutions for the Digital Transition



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*DISH Network(R) Introduces More Affordable Solutions for the Digital Transition

$9.99 Programming Package and $40 Coupon-Eligible Converter Box Now Available
*
ENGLEWOOD, Colo., Aug 20, 2008 /PRNewswire-FirstCall via COMTEX News Network/ -- DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH), the digital transition leader, today announced two more affordable solutions for consumers affected by the upcoming digital transition. The TR-40 CRA by DISH Network, an entry-level, digital-to-analog converter box, is now available for sale nationwide at http://www.TR40CRA.com, by calling 1-888-638-9912 or via participating DISH Network retailers. Additionally, consumers may opt to sign up for DISH Network's recently-introduced American or Latino Welcome Packs, featuring 20 popular channels for less than $10 per month.

The TR-40 CRA qualifies for the National Telecommunications and Information Administration's TV Converter Box Coupon Program; coupons may be ordered by visiting http://www.dtv2009.gov. The box, available for a limited time only while supplies last, is priced at $40 and is free when a government coupon is applied.*

"We made a commitment to sell a $40 coupon-eligible converter box -- making it free when a government coupon is applied -- and are delivering on that commitment with our entry-level TR-40 CRA," said Tom Stingley, executive vice president of Sales and Distribution for DISH Network. "Our digital-to-analog converter boxes, along with the $9.99 programming package solutions, are additional ways DISH Network is making high quality TV more accessible to consumers nationwide."

The TR-40 CRA adds to DISH Network's lineup of digital-to-analog converter boxes, and features a unique analog pass-through feature; an easy-to-follow setup wizard; an electronic program guide with up to seven days of program listings; parental controls; program search; auto tune timers for program recording on a connected VCR; closed caption support; a remote control; and signal strength screen pop-ups that can troubleshoot lost signals.

Consumers can also prepare for the digital transition by subscribing to pay television. DISH Network offers numerous programming packages to suit a variety of preferences and budgets, including the lowest all-digital price every day and premium, high-quality products at non-premium prices. The new DISH Network American and Latino Welcome Packs boast a line-up of 20 top-rated channels and are affordably priced at $9.99 per month ($14.99 with local channels where available). Or for as little as $19.99 per month (additional $5 for local channels), DISH Network customers can subscribe to the DishFAMILY package and receive over 40 popular channels, plus free installation and activation.

Those looking for the best high definition programming and service in the industry will enjoy DISH Network's new TurboHD programming packages, the only all-HD packages on the market, starting at $24.99 per month. TurboHD is available in three separate tiers and includes special "turbo-charged" features and benefits such as DISH Network's award-winning and industry-leading technology, the highest quality HD available including 1080p resolution where available, and the most-watched HD channels that may be viewed on any TV -- analog, digital or high definition.

For more information about DISH Network, visit http://www.dishnetwork.com or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474). To learn more about the TR-40 CRA, visit http://www.TR40CRA.com or call 1-888-638-9912.


----------



## DishSatUser (Aug 28, 2006)

This could bring in a number of new subscribers. Those that didn't want to pay much for SAT TV. They get on the service and over time add a stream of revenue.

There may even be the occasional PPV purchased.

Overall, a large number of low priced subscribers can be a reall good thing for E*. Hope it helps their bottom line.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

how much is the shipping and handling roughly(and taxes if any?)??


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

> The new DISH Network American and Latino Welcome Packs boast a line-up of 20 top-rated channels and are affordably priced at $9.99 per month ($14.99 with local channels where available). Or for as little as $19.99 per month (additional $5 for local channels), DISH Network customers can subscribe to the DishFAMILY package and receive over 40 popular channels, plus free installation and activation.


So if I have friends that might be interested in one of these Welcome Packs, what web page do I refer them to for a run-down of the content, price, etc.?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Apparently the webpage is not up yet.


----------



## bigshew (Feb 26, 2007)

Shipping & Handling For 2 Tr40cra Is $17.90
Plus $8.08 In Tax


----------



## compubit (Jun 8, 2004)

Sounds like the "add on" pack that I received for my second house - only had the locals, and dish offered a basic 20 station pack for $3 more... 

AMC 
Home Shopping Network
Bloomberg 
MSNBC
Boomerang 
MTV2
Comedy Central 
Oxygen
CMT 
QVC
Discovery Kids 
Shop NBC
Food Network 
TBS
Hallmark 
TLC
HGTV 
WE
The History Channel 
Weather Channel

Not sure of the Latino pack, though...


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

Okay... so this is a DTVPal + Dish Network receiver for $20 less then the DTVPal?


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

The Latino Welcome pack is already on their website. I ran into it over the weekend:

Galavision
Telefutura
Telemumdo
TBS
Univision East
Univision West
Boomerang
Hallmark Channel
Discovery Kids
AMC
CNN en Espanol
The Weather Channel
HTV
MTV2
MTV TR3S
FOX Sports Espanol
Shop Latino
QVC
Shop NBC
Oxygen

I take it the "welcome" packs are only available to new customers, since neither one of them shows up on the list of available programming on my account.  I just reactivated with DISH only for SuperStations but it would be nice to pay $10/month for some actual channels instead of $6/month for the access fee.


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

Just talked to a CSR and she didn't know what the "Welcome Pack" was at first, but later said it's only for new customers. Sad thing is I just reactivated from my new address a few weeks ago...if I would have waited, maybe I could've been a "new" customer! Instead I have to pay the access fee as punishment for reactivating without any special offers. Guess I'll forget about mentioning this deal to at least two potential customers in my family...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DustoMan said:


> Okay... so this is a DTVPal + Dish Network receiver for $20 less then the DTVPal?


The new receiver cannot receive satellite, if it could it would not qualify for the coupon program.


----------



## Terry K (Sep 13, 2006)

I just called and upgraded from access fee to Welcome with no problem. You might have to play CSR Roulette to make it happen.


----------



## d max82 (May 23, 2007)

From what I can see the TR40CRA is exactly the same as the DTVPAL but at a special price. Can anyone confirm this?

From thier FAQs:

TR-40 CRA is a special limited production version of the DTVPal. Offered at the government coupon price of $40, the TR-40 CRA includes the highly-acclaimed features and functionality of the DTVPal.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

My coupons expired yesterday!!! I was just about to order, dammit!


----------



## webhype (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow, thanks Dish !! Now can you fix all the DTVPals you produced with timers that just don't work !!!


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

Success! Terry K was right, another CSR gave me the Welcome pack with no problem. It does include the channels listed above, plus CNN & Headline News.

What a great deal! I never thought I'd see a package with so many brand-name channels for $10. Might be because there are no sports channels driving up the cost. And I'm sure it won't last forever.


----------



## neOHIOdishNETWORKdealer-1 (Apr 27, 2008)

The Tr-40 CRA is a limited time offering :


From the Important notice named

"New TR-40 CRA Digital Transition Converter Box Now Available!" August 21, 2008 

sent to all Dish Network retailers, The TR-40-CRA is "Available in limited quantities and for a limited time, DISH Network is offering the TR-40 CRA at an MSRP of only $40 each – making this entry-level converter box free when a $40 NTIA government coupon is applied (not including shipping and handling, and applicable taxes)! "


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Cool, if you buy it in texas taxes are applied after the coupon so, it would actually be free.


----------



## Terry K (Sep 13, 2006)

DISH has to fix this glitch. They're charging tax on it when they're not supposed to in MO. 

According to the letter I got from Best Buy about this, these states should not have any tax on it:

California
Connecticut
Florida 
Kentucky
Missouri
North Dakota
Pennsylvania
Texas
Wisconsin


How long do we think this will take to fix?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

jclewter79 said:


> Cool, if you buy it in texas taxes are applied after the coupon so, it would actually be free.


I doubt you'd find a TR-40 CRA at a local retailer to avoid the $8.95 shipping when you get it directly from DISH. Going that route also adds tax (at least for CA) on the $40 AND the shipping for $12.50 net cost to me. Better than a DTVPal, but not "free". They aren't supposed to charge tax on the $40, but the local Sears does the same thing (and I don't expect they will get TR-40s).


----------



## varn (Nov 1, 2007)

I assume a box is needed... do one of these new transition boxes work, or does one need to buy or rent a box from Dish as well?


----------



## STEELERSRULE (Apr 4, 2007)

Just for people's information:

The TR-40 is available at local Sears stores for $59.99 plus tax(minus the $40 coupon for those who have it), at least near me in NW Pennsylvania, and NE Ohio.

They had about 20-25 of then on a shelf next to a Magnavox model for digital conversion which was cheaper than the TR-40.

Just to let you know.


----------



## STEELERSRULE (Apr 4, 2007)

Actually, I "think" it was $59.99, but it could have been $49.99 for the TR-40 at Sears. 

I wasn't paying super close attention since I have no desire to get one, but for those who do, contact your local Sears(or KMart for that matter since Sears owns them. They may be carrying them too) and see if they are available.

I was surprised to see them there today, but then I thought about it.

Sears is a HUGE retailer for Dish, so this just makes sense.

No mention anywhere of that "Beginners pack of channels" for people who buy that unit.

Seems strange that they would not mention that anywhere.

Maybe it is in the literature inside the box.


----------



## STEELERSRULE (Apr 4, 2007)

OOps!

Maybe it was a DTVPal that I saw.

I will have to go tommorow and find out.

Sorry everyone.

I will get confirmation tomorrow.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

AAhhm, there's no sales tax in Oregon, so the whiz kid at best buy who sent that email didn't do his/her homework. :nono:



Terry K said:


> DISH has to fix this glitch. They're charging tax on it when they're not supposed to in MO.
> 
> According to the letter I got from Best Buy about this, these states should not have any tax on it:
> 
> ...


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

lee635 said:


> AAhhm, there's no sales tax in Oregon, so the whiz kid at best buy who sent that email didn't do his/her homework. :nono:


You think that he/she should have included all of the States that have no sales tax what so ever in the list? 

The "confusion" exists *only* in States that impose a general sales tax.

Too many "whiz kids." lol


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Sorry salty, when I lived in Oregon, there were several instances where doggone out-of-state internet sites tried to tack on sales tax to my bill. I'm not even sure how these sites decide what tax rate to charge. I think that they just tack on a sales tax thinking most folks won't even notice. Also, Washington state allows you to show your Oregon drivers license to waive the state sales tax, but again there were times where retailers were not aware of this, and usually it was some big box store with the pimply faced "associate" who had never heard of this.

But anyway, it's clearly not universally understood that Oregon is sales tax free, so put the rolleyes back in their box. 



SaltiDawg said:


> You think that he/she should have included all of the States that have no sales tax what so ever in the list?
> 
> The "confusion" exists *only* in States that impose a general sales tax.
> 
> Too many "whiz kids." lol


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

lee635 said:


> ...
> But anyway, it's clearly not universally understood that Oregon is sales tax free, so put the rolleyes back in their box.


So you think they should have listed all the States that do not impose a general Sale's Tax? lol 

That way *Best Buy* (The Company that published the list for its stores' use.) will know not to charge Sales Tax on The Federal Coupon portion?

The list was identifying those States that do not collect tax on the Federal contribution. My State, Maryland, does collect Sales Tax on that portion and thus does not appear on the list.

Hope you now understand.

Bye.


----------



## STEELERSRULE (Apr 4, 2007)

It was the DTVPal being sold at Sears for $59.99. Just got back there today.

Is it the DTVPal that can receive the $9.99 Welcome Package from DISH(along with the Family Package for $19.99), or is that ONLY the TR-40 that can do that?

I am a little confused.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Neither the DTVPal nor the TR-40 is a satellite receiver. They only receive OTA TV signals.

For the $9.99 Welcome Package and above you need a satellite receiver.


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

I think this is a good strategy. People may sign up for one of these strip down packages, but when they see all the programming options they'll soon upgrade. They'll be under contract to Dish and they'll make it easy to simply add something else.

Plus it adds subscribers. The numbers reported to the markets never says what packages they choose.


----------

